# TTA's NiMH/NiCD Battery Charger Specifications Thread



## TakeTheActive (Jan 28, 2009)

*PLEASE: *FORMATTED* Battery Charger Specifications *ONLY* in this thread!*
For suggestions, corrections, questions, etc..., please use:
TTA's NiMH/NiCD Battery Charger Specifications Discussion Thread
or
Send me a PM.
Thanks!

*This is a "Work-in-Progress" Document!* 
​
*NiMH/NiCD Battery Charger Specifications Index: *


*Camelion BC-0905A*
*Duracell CEF20 Mini Charger*
*Duracell CEF23 Mobile Charger (w/USB)*
*Energizer Duo (CHUSB)*
*Kodak K6200 1 Hour Charger*
*La Crosse BC-900*
*Lenmar PRO66*
*Maha MH-C9000*
*Rayovac PS1 Universal Charger (Black)*
*Rayovac PS3 Universal Charger (w/9V)*
*Rayovac PS4 1-Hour Charger*
...

_03817 Views - 04/01/2011 @ 11:33
03293 Views - 08/13/2010 @ 04:30
01308 Views - 10/28/2009 @ 13:00
00210 Views - 02/28/2009 @ 17:00
00110 Views - 02/05/2009 @ 23:43_


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jan 28, 2009)

*Model: La Crosse BC-900*

```
Input Voltage        : 100-240VAC, 50/60HZ AC/DC Adapter
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-4 AA/AAA (NiMH, NiCD)
Charge Status        : Alphanumeric LCD (displays channels simultaneously)
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Voltage, Max Temp, Max Time
-DeltaV              : 3-4mV (Estimate by tacoal)
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : 1.53V (observed by TTA; 1.52V per SilverFox, IIRC. See Discussion thread)
Max Charge Temp      : 127°F V33+ [was 160°F V32-] (2 sensors)
Max Charge Time      :  15hr,   6hr, 4.3hr,    3hr,    2hr,   1.6hr  (3000mAh/Charge Current)
Max Charge mAh       : 3000mAh
Min Discharge Voltage: 0.9V
Charge    Current    : 200mA, 500mA, 700mA, 1000mA, 1500mA*, 1800mA* (*limit 2 channels)
Discharge Current    : 100mA, 250mA, 350mA,  500mA,    N/A,     N/A  (Charge Current/2)
Trickle   Current    :  10mA,  25mA,  35mA,   50mA,   75mA*,   90mA* (Charge Current/20)
```
*La Crosse BC-900 Instruction Manual* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jan 28, 2009)

*Model: Maha MH-C9000*

```
Input Voltage        : 100-240VAC, 50/60HZ AC/DC Adapter; 12VDC - Cigarette Lighter Adapter
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-4 AA/AAA (NiMH, NiCD)
Charge Status        : Alphanumeric LCD with Backlight (displays channels sequentially)
Shutoff Mechanism    : Max Voltage, -DeltaV, Max Temp, DeltaT, Max Time
-DeltaV              : 5mV (3mV?) (See: [url=https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1757989#post1757989][B][COLOR="Blue"]willchueh - Post #8[/COLOR][/B][/url], #2)
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : 1.47V
Max Charge Temp      : 54°C / 129°F (135°F? / 4 sensors)
Max Charge Time      :  20hr -    2hr (4000mAh/Charge Current)
Max Charge mAh       : 4000mAh
Min Discharge Voltage: 0.9V
Charge    Current    : 200mA - 2000mA in 100mA steps
Discharge Current    : 100mA - 1000mA in 100mA steps
Trickle   Current    : Topoff 100mA for 2 hrs; Maintenance 10mA
```
*Maha / Powerex MH-C9000 Instruction Manual* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jan 28, 2009)

*Model: Energizer Duo (CHUSB)*

```
Input Voltage        : 100-240VAC, 50/60HZ AC/DC Adapter
Channels             : 2
Cells                : 1-2 AA/AAA (NiMH)
Charge Status        : Green LED; PC Interface via USB port
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Voltage, Max Time
-DeltaV              : 10mV
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : 1.65V
Max Charge Temp      : N/A
Max Charge Time      : Quick AA 5.5hrs, AAA 1.5hrs; Slow AA none, AAA 10hrs
Max Charge mAh       : M/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : Quick 550ma; Slow 125ma
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : 20-60ma
```
*Energizer Duo (CHUSB) Datasheet* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jan 28, 2009)

*Model: Lenmar PRO66*

```
Input Voltage        : 110-240VAC, 50/60HZ AC/DC Adapter; 12VDC - Cigarette Lighter Adapter
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-4 AA/AAA (NiMH)
Charge Status        : Red LEDs (1 per channel)
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, DT, Max Voltage, Max Temp, Max Time
-DeltaV              : 10mV/cell
DT                   : 1°C/1min
Max Charge Voltage   : 1.65V
Max Charge Temp      : 120°F
Max Charge Time      : 71min
Max Charge mAh       : N/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : AA 2000mA; AAA 600mA
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : AA 80-110mA; AAA 70-90mA
```
*Lenmar PRO66 Owner's Manual* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jan 30, 2009)

*Model: Rayovac PS1 Universal Charger (Black)*

```
Input Voltage        : 115VAC, 60HZ, 6 Watt - Two Blade Flip Plug
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-4 AA/AAA (NiMH, NiCD, RAM)
Charge Status        : Red LEDs (1 per channel)
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Time
-DeltaV              : ? mV/cell
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : N/A
Max Charge Temp      : N/A
Max Charge Time      : 12hrs ±1% (15hrs RAM)
Max Charge mAh       : N/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : Pulsating DC 215±32mA (1 cell), 168±30mA (4 cells)
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : Pulsating DC 65±20mA (1 cell), 60±20mA (4 cells)
```
*Rayovac PS1 Universal Charger (Black) Marketing Specification* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jan 30, 2009)

*Model: Rayovac PS3 Universal Charger (w/9V)*

```
Input Voltage        : 115VAC, 60HZ, 12 Watt - Polarized Detachable Cord
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-8 AA/AAA; 1-4 C/D; 1 9V (NiMH, NiCD, RAM)
Charge Status        : Red LEDs (1 per channel)
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Time
-DeltaV              : ? mV/cell
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : N/A
Max Charge Temp      : N/A
Max Charge Time      : AA/AAA/C/D 12hrs ±1% (24hrs RAM); 9V 3hrs ±1%
Max Charge mAh       : N/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : Pulsating DC AAA/AA/C/D 510±74mA (1 cell), 425±75mA (4 cells); 9V 100±15mA
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : Pulsating DC AAA/AA/C/D 100±25mA (1 cell), 90±25mA (4 cells); 9V 3+-1mA
```
*Rayovac PS3 Universal Charger (w/9V) Marketing Specification* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Jan 30, 2009)

*Model: Rayovac PS4 1-Hour Charger*

```
Input Voltage        : 120VAC, 60HZ, 30 Watt - AC/DC Adapter; 12-14VDC - Cigarette Lighter Adapter
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-4 AA/AAA; 1 9V (NiMH, NiCD)
Charge Status        : Green LEDs (1 per channel)
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Time
-DeltaV              : ? mV/cell
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : N/A
Max Charge Temp      : N/A
Max Charge Time      : AA/AAA 1.25hrs; 9V 3hrs
Max Charge mAh       : N/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : Constant Current (NiMH/NiCD) AA 1740/855, AAA 800/480, 9V 109/109 mA±10%
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : Pulsating Current (NiMH/NiCD) AA 38/22, AAA 20/15, 9V 2/2 mA±15%
```
*Rayovac PS4 1-Hour Charger Marketing Specification* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Feb 28, 2009)

*Model: Camelion BC-0905A (also available as meijer Powercell Charger)*

```
Input Voltage        : 100-240VAC, 50/60HZ (Comes with UK, Europe, N. America plugs)
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-4 AA/AAA (NiMH, NiCD)
Charge Status        : Green LEDs (1 per channel)
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Temp, Max Time
-DeltaV              : ? mV/cell
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : N/A
Max Charge Temp      : ? °F
Max Charge Time      : 7 hrs
Max Charge mAh       : N/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : 1-2 AA/AAA 1000/600, 3-4 AA/AAA 500/300 mA
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : AA ? mA; AAA ? mA
```
*Camelion BC-0905A Specifications Page*


----------



## TakeTheActive (Feb 28, 2009)

*Model: Kodak K6200 1 Hour Charger*

```
Input Voltage        : 100-240VAC, 50/60HZ, 18 Watt
Channels             : 4
Cells                : 1-4 AA, 1-2 AAA (NiMH)
Charge Status        : 1 LED
Shutoff Mechanism    : Peak Voltage, Max Time, -DeltaV, Max Voltage, Max Current, Max Temp
-DeltaV              : ? mV/cell
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : ? VDC
Max Charge Temp      : ? °F
Max Charge Time      : ? min
Max Charge mAh       : ? mAh
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : 1-2 AA/AAA 2300/1000, 3-4 AA 1150 mA
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : N/A
```
*Kodak K6200 NiMH 1 Hour Charger Datasheet*


----------



## TakeTheActive (Oct 28, 2009)

*Model: Duracell CEF23 Mobile Charger*

```
Input Voltage        : 100-240VAC, 50/60HZ, 8 Watt [12VDC @ 500mA Car Adapter available]
Channels             : 4 [plus USB Power Port (capable of charging external devices through unplugged charger with fully charged batteries)]
Cells                : 1-4 AA/AAA (NiMH)
Charge Status        : 4 Red/Green LEDs (1 per channel)
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Temp, Max Time
-DeltaV              : ? mV/cell
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : N/A
Max Charge Temp      : ? °F
Max Charge Time      : ? min
Max Charge mAh       : N/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : 1-4 AA/AAA 550 mA, USB 5VDC @ 500mA
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : ? mA
```
*Duracell Mobile Charger (CEF23) Datasheet* - PDF format


----------



## TakeTheActive (Oct 28, 2009)

*Model: Duracell CEF20 Mini Charger*

```
Input Voltage        : 100-240VAC, 50/60HZ, 2 Watt
Channels             : 2
Cells                : 1-2 AA/AAA (NiMH)
Charge Status        : 1 Red/Green LED
Shutoff Mechanism    : -DeltaV, Max Temp, Max Time
-DeltaV              : ? mV/cell
DT                   : N/A
Max Charge Voltage   : N/A
Max Charge Temp      : ? °F
Max Charge Time      : 10 hr (per PeAK)
Max Charge mAh       : N/A
Min Discharge Voltage: N/A
Charge    Current    : 1-2 AA/AAA 280/110 mA
Discharge Current    : N/A
Trickle   Current    : ? mA
```
*Duracell Mini Charger (CEF20) Datasheet* - PDF format


----------

